

Taking Hold in Silicon Valley, a Ping-Pong Boom - asnyder
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/24/us/24pingpong.html

======
jcl
The big question: Is this bigger or smaller than the Settlers of Catan boom?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=944858>

